# Reemplazar condensador electrolítico 6,8uf 400v



## slug1987 (Ene 31, 2018)

saludos gente ¡ estuve revisando un tubo led de iluminacion  y al ver la fuente encontre un condensador de 6.8 uf 400v al ir a comprarlo resulto con la ingrata sorpresa que no lo venden , ahora como podria conectar 2 condensadores comerciales para que cumpla con la capacidad y ESPECIALMENTE con el voltaje ya que de 400 v no hay pero de 160 voltios y 200 si hay ,gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 31, 2018)

Hola, en condensadores, la capacidad en paralelo se suma. El voltaje en serie de suma.
Pero atención, al colocar condensadores en serie del mismo valor(capacidad), el equivalente será la mitad de cualquiera de ellos.
En tu caso, deberías colocar dos condensadores en serie de 22uF/200V. Si bien es verdad que la resultante sería 11uF/400V. Pero son valores accesibles y no afectará al funcionamiento. El problema puede ser el espacio físico.


----------



## slug1987 (Ene 31, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, en condensadores, la capacidad en paralelo se suma. El voltaje en serie de suma.
> Pero atención, al colocar condensadores en serie del mismo valor(capacidad), la resultante será la mitad de cualquiera de ellos.
> En tu caso, deberías colocar dos condensadores en serie de 22uF/200V. Si bien es verdad que la resultante sería 11uF/400V. Pero son valores accesibles y no afectará al funcionamiento. El problema puede ser el espacio físico.



Muchisimas gracias ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## torres.electronico (Ene 31, 2018)

tubo led...electrolitico de 400v 
lo veo sobredimencionado... La fuente es switching? RC? diagrama? no le veo mucha logica... salvo que estes hablando de una fuente y varias tira led de 50w/100w en serie para llegar a una tension superior a los 300v y que se justifique en la slaida de la fuente switching el cap de 400v  si tenes diagrama, quizas se pueda ver ese detalle; Yo me tope con fuentes mercadolibrianas que tenian resistencias y condensadores fuera de valor a lo chinosqui


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 31, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Si bien es verdad que la resultante sería 11uF/400V. Pero son valores accesibles y no afectará al funcionamiento. El problema puede ser el espacio físico.



Pero si es un driver común para leds,¿No aumentaría mucho la corriente?


----------



## analogico (Ene 31, 2018)

yosimiro dijo:


> Pero si es un driver común para leds,¿No aumentaría mucho la corriente?



es el electrolítico asi que debe ser el de filtrado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2018)

Lo obtienes de dentro de cualquier lámpara de bajo consumo :


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 1, 2018)

yosimiro dijo:


> Pero si es un driver común para leds,¿No aumentaría mucho la corriente?



Como dijo analogico es de fltrado, con el valor comercial mas proximo a 200 estas sobrado (200 parriba, vio?) ... Dosmetrico, hasta no hace mucho, trasteaba esas lamparaas para hacer lamparas led con las tiras 2835... tenes todo ahi dentro para hacer el bricolage, incluido el culote para usar portalamparas standar


----------

